# Escapes from Crate



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, I'm trying to figure out how this happened. I bought TBelle another crate, one of the portable fabric ones, the box said it's designed to hold dogs over 100 ibs. She gets out on a whim, and if she can't figure out how to get out she has a tantrum. Well she was having a holy fit last night so I turned on the television mainly to muffle the sound of her barks. I finally drifted off and woke up to a fluff snuggled beside me. I'm trying to figure out one: How she keeps getting out of this crate. How to housetrain her if she won't stay in it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We have onoe of those too,they can get the zipper down,maybe try pinning it w/ a large heavy duty safety pin. That's what I do.
Maltese are smart little buggers...
Welcome to SM!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Those fabric crates are useless for most dogs, unless they are adults & are used as a temporary pen for them. Many dogs either escape from them, or chew them up. Get a wire crate, such as a Midwest crate. It will last you forever.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You need to get a good metal crate. The zippers are very easily undone on those crates...and if you lock them together the dog can easily chew out. These really are not meant for pups...they're meant for adult dogs who are comfortable and don't try to escape.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, she's ripped a hole in it large enough for her to wriggle out of so that's done. Bright side is no accidents today. :aktion033:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad you found the problem! I was going to say that those crates really don't work, especially if the dog is DETERMINED to get out. It's so easy for them to just chew threw. Plastic or Metal are the best ways to go, I know they're pretty expensive but as a long-term investment it's a great idea.


----------

